# Diver Decoys



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I was thinking about buying some ringbill dekes and already have some G&H diver decoys that are awesome in my opinion. Before buying some more I was wondering what others opinions are on other dekes specifically greenhead gear. :run:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

IMO GHG duck dekes arnt half of what their goose dekes are. i havnt used the blue bill or ringbills hunting, only handeled them in stores. but i dont like the way they look, they are really small, and i think they would have some glare issues if the sun was on em. G&H are by far the supurior diver deke company. Flambue are second in line if you can find them, a few years ago they were everywhere i looked, now it seems i have to do a little work to track em down. if you can afford it i'd say buy more G&H, they are tough, they look good, they have a nice non glare texture and paint job, and i like the swivel heads. but again, just my opinion

oh, and avoid carry lite at all costs, paint does not hold well on them at all, and they are made of recycled plastic in italy. my uncle has some that actually started falling apart from too much use and being hauled around in decoy bags. uke: i think most people will back me on this one.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I like Herter's for divers....G&H's are second....

Herters can be a pain to wind up, but can take that stray BB(err water shot in the dekes) :sniper: that seems to happen when I diver hunt


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

GHG is coming out with some more diver decoys for 05 and they make the bluebills oversized.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I though the GHG looked good, but I haven't bought any. I use G&H divers. 8)


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

GHG has awsome diver decoys in my opinion, they seem to ride real well.....

Mallyard


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Has anyone hunted with both GHG and G&H? I like my G&H's but was wondering if the grass was greener on the greenhead side so to speak. :run:


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I have Flambue bluebill dekes But they are water weight,( i got them for free ) i've got them rigged on a gang line of 6 on a line, But they ride the water like real divers do when they raft up. I just put 2 goose weights on each decoy to prevent from tipping over from the water weight. I'm going to buy G&h ringneck decoys they are just $25.00 for six ( i think they are G&H they have swivel heads. Most of all they are water weight. What kind of weights do you have to put on your diver dekes for rough water hunting.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

The only wierd thing about GHG ringbills is that you have to insert the keel into a slot in the base. If you mess with it too much it won't stay in and then you'll lose it or need to glue it in.

They are some of the most realistic looking diver decoys available.

The separate keel thing can be nice if you hunt on ice.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

The only wierd thing about GHG ringbills is that you have to insert the keel into a slot in the base. If you mess with it too much it won't stay in and then you'll lose it or need to glue it in.

They are some of the most realistic looking diver decoys available.

The separate keel thing can be nice if you hunt on ice.


----------



## SwampHunter (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to have a spread of nothing but G&H decoys. 300 of them were goose floaters, 200 of them were goose shells, and 500 of them were duck decoys of all species. They were great decoys. 
Since then I have went to all Greenhead Gear decoys. To me they are perfect for everything I want in a decoy. They have held up great with no problems for 2 years, they are the most realistic plastic decoy you can buy, and they are inexpensive as well.

As always.... try them for yourself to see if you like them.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I have owned G&H and now own all GHG. The G&H are lighter but Ihad more wave slap on them. The GHG with the 60/40 keel ride really well and no wave slap! Plus in a Ringbill, they look like something that goes on the mantle. They are not a bluebill decoy painted into a Ring Bill.


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

IMHO a diver decoy should be a solid body like Herter's or Plasti Duk .......... diver dekes typically take a much more severe beating then do puddle dekes ............... Herters are nice because you can but replacement heads real cheap and the keel design is exceptional for long lining


----------

